# Wabi-Kusa - "two islands" - ADA



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys just finsihed making a new WK
using the lid of a huge sushi box, sand, WK substrate(my own brand), and WK ferts(also my own brand)

first i filled the lid with a thin layer of sand
then using gravel stones made two oval shapes, built them up like a wall, added the WK substrate inside and filled any gaps with sand to make it look natural
then i planted a HC-like forground on both islands, some midground plants and a stand of common grass for background.
filled it carefully with water, and dosed WK-Start to get it going
edit: i have also added a few lillies after i took the pics

the money shot, the color is right! alll the others are too washed out









other shots

















































there you go, questions, comments?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the second to last shot the best! Truly beautiful! I might have added something to the island on the left coming out of the water, just to make it a bit more similar to the island on the right......but I will love to see the progress of the wabi!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! yeh i might add some grass to the second island


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

How can u insert ferts into the rocks ?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe just a bit.....not too much cause you don't want it to look too much like the islant on the right, you know?

Any thoughts on adding some sort of small iwagumi style rocks? Perhaps sticking slightly out of the water with some java moss on the bottom of those rocks? Just an idea.....it would be neat to see someone try it to see how it looks.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

the rocks are there as a decorative ring around the WK substrate and the sand
the wk ferts i made have a dropper so you can easily insert the ferts to exactly the right place 

yeh donald i tried putting rocks and stuff
and it just looks way to busy


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

It looks wery fresh and warm. But ill find the big island too dominating due to only one other island... Maybe a wery small island close to the small one (the golden ratio between the two) would give some distraction and make the whole more pleasing - just a thought.
Wery nice work - have you considered making a longer article on WK? I would like to see one by you.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

sweet WK! I like the idea of adding somthing to the left island. I thought maybe just a roundish smooth rock surrounded by plants poking out like a bald guy.


----------

